# reversible pool cover motor



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Islander said:


> Is there any way to connect a reversible motor using only two wires?
> 
> I have a client who wants to have a forward / reverse control for the pool cover motor installed on the poolhouse wall. The only problem is that there is only a two wire NMWU cable running from the poolhouse (where the breakers are) to the motor.
> 
> I'm thinking that I'm going to need to install a 3 conductor cable from the controller to the cable. Any way to avoid this?


It depending on which type of motor it is.

Did you look at the motor connection and how many conductors it comming out of the pecker head ( motor junction box ) ?

Where you will plan to put the reversing switch at ? 

normally for most common motors you will need 4 conductors for it. 

so post us the details then we can go from there.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you have power at the motor? You could use the existing two wire as a low voltage control if you do. To do this, you would need two relays and two diodes. When you apply a DC voltage to the two wire, a relay will energize and run the motor one direction. If you reverse the DC polarity, the other relay will pull in and run the motor the other way.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

There is a special breed of electric motor that is automatically reversing each time it fires up... like a garage door opening motor.

I suspect that your solution is some wireless scheme... of which there are so many.

( Remote fan controls... lighting controls...)


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

Pardon the crappy photo quality, but anyways...

Here's the schematic for the controller:








Here's the back of the controller:








Here's the front of the controller:








I'm going to pop back later today to have another look, and to take some clearer pictures of the controller, panel, motor, and so forth.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

telsa said:


> There is a special breed of electric motor that is automatically reversing each time it fires up... like a garage door opening motor.
> 
> I suspect that your solution is some wireless scheme... of which there are so many.
> 
> ( Remote fan controls... lighting controls...)


That would be nice, but the client has already purchased the controller he wants installed. But agreed - it would be nice. I spoke with a guy at a pool company today, and he mentioned that they even have covers that can be controlled with a smart phone.


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

RePhase277 said:


> Do you have power at the motor? You could use the existing two wire as a low voltage control if you do. To do this, you would need two relays and two diodes. When you apply a DC voltage to the two wire, a relay will energize and run the motor one direction. If you reverse the DC polarity, the other relay will pull in and run the motor the other way.


Sounds like a good idea. Curious if a custom fabricated set up would pass inspection, though.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Islander said:


> Sounds like a good idea. Curious if a custom fabricated set up would pass inspection, though.


Inspection? What's that?

It's all in the presentation, most likely. Neatness counts.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Islander said:


> Pardon the crappy photo quality, but anyways...
> 
> Here's the schematic for the controller:
> View attachment 104578
> ...


Holy crap!
Thats almost as bad a a michael j fox selfie! Lol









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

RePhase277 said:


> Do you have power at the motor? You could use the existing two wire as a low voltage control if you do. To do this, you would need two relays and two diodes. When you apply a DC voltage to the two wire, a relay will energize and run the motor one direction. If you reverse the DC polarity, the other relay will pull in and run the motor the other way.


Nice idea![emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Islander (Jul 11, 2016)

*Never mind... :icon_redface:*

Well, colour me embarrassed. Turns out there was NO power at all running to the motor for the pool cover. The NMWU I saw on the side of the poolhouse was actually running to a nearby receptacle.

That will learn me to do estimates at dusk, on the way home from a weekend off, with no tools, flashlight, or anything else with me.


Oh, and it looks like you can't use smilies in the topic.

:icon_redface:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice to do the whole thing from scratch rather than try and make the existing situation work for you.


----------

